# Chest Issues :-)



## shootin' chix (Aug 6, 2007)

Ok ladies, new to asking questions on here. I have shoot for almost 15 years but am stuck on a plateau with my scores. I cant seem to get past the low 570's for indoors. I have an issue I believe with my string hitting my "boob" ....lol or at least I think. I have yet to video tap myself to verify. Has anyone else had this issue and know how to fix it with stance or different equipment. I shoot with an older Hoyt 38 Ultra form probably 2005. Of course would love a new toy but don't have the money. It could all be in my head but I would like to see what others think.


----------



## that1guy27 (Jun 26, 2015)

My SO had the same issues she was advised by a local coach that instead of standing with your feet parallel - to move your forward foot back slightly, this will help take the chest out of play. Also to wear a Sports Bra and a Chest Protector.


----------



## OneScrewLoose (Feb 18, 2009)

My girlfriend is by no means a competitive archer, but she has struggled with this as well. She like to put her front foot a little further forward that the back at first, and also at first she was a leaner. Got her to stand tall, and open her stance just like above, and she doesn't have that problem as long as she maintains her form.


----------



## shootin' chix (Aug 6, 2007)

I had a good friend tell me to open my stance up by taking my right or back foot (RH) and putting it more forward. Basically so I angled to the target. I feel like I am still having the issue but I am going to play with my stance. Going to do my homework on a new bow but $$$ is tight as always. Would love more advice from others.


----------



## rob-c (Mar 9, 2010)

my wife has same problem worked with her to open her stance,but in the end a shorter axle to axle bow was the solution.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Chest protector, open stance, DON'T LEAN BACK, shorter ATA bow.


----------



## PaBone (Feb 4, 2012)

You may be able to use that problem to your advantage, if they touched the string each time in the same place. Almost like touching the string on your nose each time for a more consistent anchor point.


----------



## Nance (Jun 21, 2015)

The string touches my side boob haha but doesn't smack me in the chest area. I use it as a touch point as mentioned above. I shoot with my bow slightly canted and an neutral/open stance. I don't wear a chest guard or sports bra and I have HUGE ahum.... you know what! No trouble with string clearance.


----------



## tmwalker (Feb 1, 2016)

Try a leather chest guard like this one: http://www.lancasterarchery.com/arrowhead-chest-guard-20906.html?cmp=cel&trigger=ac

They actually come in sex-specific versions, so I found the fit was much more comfortable and kept the string from interfering with my chest.


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Shorter ATA


----------

